# I screwed up this page, need some HTML help!



## jellyrole (Mar 22, 2016)

I seem to have broken the page and can't figure out where I went wrong.

http://192.185.85.5/~garysspeedshop/products.html

Look at the last content section that's not centered and the footer. Any suggestions on fixing this?


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 22, 2016)

Put the last <div class="content"> inside the <div class="site_content">

You simply misplaced your closing </div>, which happens to many of us.


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 22, 2016)

If I do that I lose the formatting from "content" for the stuff below the Sport III header.


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 23, 2016)

I meant you should move the whole last block up (or the site_content closing tag down, depending on perspective).

This is what it looks like when I remove all your paragraphs (don't do padding this way) and move the block to its rightful place.


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 23, 2016)

the last div does not resides in 

<div id="site_content">.....</div>


```
<div class="content">
      <h1>HANS® SPORT III SERIES - SFI 38.1 &amp; FIA 8858 Homologated Certified</h1>
        <div class="content_item">
        <img src="images/gallery/H3.png" alt="HANS device information" class="right" height="235" width="200">
       
         <p>
The HANS III represents the third generation of injection molded HANS devices and features a contemporary approach to reducing weight. Using an all new design and polymer, the device features a hollow collar that substantially minimizes weight. Engineered reinforcements ensure an exceptionally strong structure that provides the same level of safety as every HANS device.  The reduced mass guarantees the lightest and most comfortable injection molded HANS ever.</p>
    <p>
   
    </p><ul>
    <li>20 Medium Sport III - $599</li>
    <li>20 Large Sport III - $599</li>
    <li>Adjustable Medium - $579</li>
    <li>Adjustable Large - $579</li>
   <p></p>
       </ul>
       </div>
       </div>
```


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 23, 2016)

THANK YOU GUYS SO MUCH !!!!!!!

I can't believe it was something that simple..well I can..you guys are life savers.


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## jellyrole (Mar 24, 2016)

One last question. Why is there a gap on the Gallery page right under the navigation links?


----------



## n0tiert (Mar 24, 2016)

jellyrole said:


> One last question. Why is there a gap on the Gallery page right under the navigation links?




css fix:

```
ul li {
    list-style-type: circle;
    margin: 0 0 6px 0;
    padding: 0 0 4px 5px;
    line-height: 1.5em;
}
```


for some reason you load in Gallery a different css file "style1.css", that does not contain* line-height: 1.5em;*



another suggestion:
you have a div called "content" and child divs called "content_item" but first content is not a child


```
.............

      <div class="content">
        <h1>Gary's Image Gallery</h1>
        <p>

The following are a few of the shots Gary has collected over the years that capture some of his race history between 1965 to 1973.  They were taken by Bob Parker.

</p>
         <ul class="hoverbox">
<li>
<a href="images/gallery/1.jpg"><img src="images/gallery/1.jpg" alt="description"><img src="images/gallery/1.jpg" alt="description" class="preview"></a>
</li>
<li>

..........
```

and you add this css to the child divs


```
.sidebar_item, .content_item {
    padding: 15px 15px;
}
```

about the child divs, i would build em like this:


```
<div class="content_item">
<div class="content_headline"><p>Text Line</p></div>
    <div class="gallery">
        <ul class="hoverbox">
            <li>
                <a href="images/gallery/TW.jpg"><img src="images/gallery/TW.jpg" alt="description"><img src="images/gallery/TW.jpg" alt="description" class="preview"></a>
            </li>
            <li>
            ......
            </li>
        </ul>
    </div>
</div>
```


----------

